# kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern



## Lele (8. März 2011)

*kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

sry, die frage kann jetzt ziemlich dämlich sein, aber bei google hab ich keine gscheite antwort gefunden.
Wennn man anfängt sich jetzt sein heimnetzwerk aufzubauen und irgendwann die 4 lan ports am router nicht mehr reichen, kann man dann einfach nen switch dranhängen??
Kann man dann auf die anderen computer einfach zugreifen (oder auf das internet vom internet), wie normal am router??
Gibts da, wie am router die wan ports, spezielle ports wo man das lankabel reinstecken soll? 
Kann ich jeden switch kaufen??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

ICh glaub, da braucht man ein gekreuztes Kabel zur Verbindung!
Dann kann man jeden Switch nehmen!


----------



## bleifuß90 (9. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

Ein relativ guter Switch erkennt das von alleine wo der Up-Link ist und kreuzt dann auch die Ports wenn nötig. Ich kann nur davon abraten in billige Switches für ein paar Euro zu investieren, diese Teile bremsen dein Netzwerk nur unnötog aus. 

In ein WAN Port solltest du kein LAN Kabel reinstecken, den da kommt das Modem rein/ die Verbindung zur Ausenwelt. 

Gekreutze Kabel sind auch nicht notwenig wenn mindestens auf einer Seite ein Switch ist der Auto-Uplink (Auto MDI/MDI-X) beherscht.


----------



## rabe08 (9. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

Ein Krosskabel brauchst Du bei einem Switch, den Du heute im Laden kaufst, nicht. Ansonsten ist die Sache ganz einfach: Patchkabel in einen einen Deiner LAN-Ports am Router, andere Seite des Patchkabels in einen Port Deines neuen Switches, fertig. Internet etc.pp. läuft voll transparent, du merkst nicht am PC, das da jetzt ein Gerät mehr ist. Für den Hausgebrauch würde ich nur auf den Preis achten, alles andere ist überdimensioniert. Und auch für die kleine private LAN-Party reicht es.  Ich würde nur ein Gigabit-Ethernet Gerät nehmen, dann hast Du einen schnellen "Zweig" in Deinem Netz, kann mal ganz praktisch sein, um Daten zu kopieren. 8Port GE Switche gibt es ab 23€. Alternative: Nimm gleich 16 Ports, benutzt nur noch einen Port Deines Routers, nämlich die Verbindung zwischen Router und Switch und lass Dein gesamtes Netz über den Swtich laufen. Router nur noch als Quasi-Modem.


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2011)

16 ports sind etwas übertrieben


----------



## Jimini (9. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

Vor allem sind 16 Ports bei Gigabit nicht ganz billig 

MfG Jimini


----------



## rabe08 (9. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*



riedochs schrieb:


> 16 ports sind etwas übertrieben


 
och, ich habe hier 6 Geräte mit Lan-Port. Bei 8 Ports sind dann nur noch 2 Ports frei (Router als Gerät mitgezählt). Wenn mein Server-Upgrade durch ist (vielleicht noch dieses Jahr, ich bin mir noch nicht sicher), kommt noch ein Media-Client am TV dazu... Ich halte 16 Ports heutzutage nicht für übertrieben. Wenn ich meine beiden Drucker irgendwann mal ersetzen muß, kommen auch nur noch Netzwerk-Drucker dazu. Also:

- Router (inkl. Switch, aber nur ein Port benutzt als Uplink zum eigentlichen Switch)
- 2. Router wird kommen, DMZ in HW
- 2 Drucker (s/w-Laser, bunt Tinte, derzeit noch USB)
- 3 PCs
- 1 Server intern
- 1 Mini-Server, meine alte NSLU/2 mit unter 10W, in der DMZ
- 2 Notebooks, nicht permanent am LAN, meistens WLan, aber ein Port sollte frei sein, falls mal was größeres ansteht
- optional MediaClient

Und wer weiß, was zukünftig alles noch vernetzt wird. WLan ist sicherlich unverzichtbar, das "Backbone" ist bei mir aber auf Kabel-Basis.

Und wenn mal eine private LAN ansteht, will ich nicht das ganze Netz zerrupfen.


----------



## Lele (9. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

Jetzt Blick ich's, ich werd auf jeden Fall einen Gigabit switch kaufen, da alle meinen LAN Verbindungen schon Gigabit sind...
Wieviel kostet ein guter switch mit 8 Gigabit Ports(so als Vergleich)??


----------



## riedochs (10. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

ca 30 Euro musst du in einem brauchbaren 8 Port Switch investieren.


----------



## Jimini (10. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

Siehe hier. Kann es sein, dass die Dinger in den letzten 12 Monaten irre billig geworden sind? Als ich zuletzt Anfang 2010 oder Ende 2009 nach einem größeren Switch schaute, musste ich jedenfalls deutlich mehr ausgeben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Grav3 (10. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

Also meine Anschaffung dieses Jahr wird dieser hier werden... und zu dem Preis ganz vernünftig.


----------



## Jimini (10. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

Du hast 24 Endgeräte? oO

MfG Jimini


----------



## riedochs (10. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

Der wäre was feines: Cisco Catalyst 2960G-24TC-L, 24-Port, managed (WS-C2960G-24TC-L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Jimini (10. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

Jo, wenn man einen managed Switch unbedingt benötigt 

MfG Jimini


----------



## riedochs (10. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

Ich arbeite mit denen jeden Tag.


----------



## rabe08 (10. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*



riedochs schrieb:


> Der wäre was feines: Cisco Catalyst 2960G-24TC-L, 24-Port, managed (WS-C2960G-24TC-L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
 Für zu Hause würde ich aber einen aus der 3xxx-Serie nehmen, die kann man besser kaskadieren. Oder gleich einen 65xxer, da ist das Setup flexibler und wenn das Heimnetzwerk weiter wächst kann man den auch gut als Boarder-Router/GSR  benutzen...


----------



## Sturmi (11. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

Joa genau, ist ja nicht so als würden die 65er nicht nen unglaublichen Lärm machen dank den Lüfterkassetten an der Seite. Also genau das richtige für den "Heimgebrauch" ... wenn man taub ist


----------



## Lele (13. März 2011)

*AW: kann man mit einem switch sein lan-netzwerk vergrößern*

Danke  geiles forum, dauert in anderen immer ewig bis jemand mal was antwortet

Dauert wahrscheinlich noch bis ich mir einen anschaffe, die 4 gigabit-lan ports inn meinen router reichen noch aus, wollt mich nur so im voraus erkundigen
erst kommt das nas...


----------

